# Pauline Nordin in the newest FLEX magazine



## Arnold (Sep 10, 2008)

The feature is called, â?????The Girls Are Backâ??? and back they are. The new magazine has Silvio Samuel on the cover and should be hitting the shelves now.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 10, 2008)

more pics...


----------

